# Jd stx38 1989



## sirryanmichael (Aug 7, 2014)

I have recently purchased a John Deere STX 38 built in 1989 and was hoping someone had the owners manual and technical manual for this year I could download. It would be much appreciated.


----------



## stacytn (Aug 18, 2014)

Have you tried john deere. Com? You can get the owners manual there for sure.


----------



## sirryanmichael (Aug 7, 2014)

Yes, they have it but I find it ridiculous that it will cost $30 for the owners manual and $70 for the technical manual, in a day when every manual for everything seems to be available for free download except JD stuff.


----------

